# Isn't This a Phyllium Siccifolium?



## Idolofreak (Nov 22, 2011)

This is an adult male Phyllium at the zoo. I think it might be a siccifolium, but I'm not entirely sure. Tony (Entomo-logic) said he doesn't know what species it is either, and I'd just like to know for sure. Just an iPod pic so it's not the best quality. He's about 2" or 2.5" long if that helps.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 23, 2011)

The spots near the eyes and on the middle pair of legs look completely unfamiliar to me, though I can recall if I've ever seen a male P. siccifolium. I don't think we had males of this species in the hobby back in my phasmid hobby days. Were there females in the tank too?


----------



## psyconiko (Nov 23, 2011)

I am breeding siccifolium and my males do not have those black spots.


----------



## Idolofreak (Nov 23, 2011)

Peter Clausen said:


> The spots near the eyes and on the middle pair of legs look completely unfamiliar to me, though I can recall if I've ever seen a male P. siccifolium. I don't think we had males of this species in the hobby back in my phasmid hobby days. Were there females in the tank too?


There was a female in the tank but Tony said to leave her alone because she was getting ready to molt. I don't really think it's a siccifolium either, but I can't seem to find any other Phasmid species that look much like it. I'll do some more Googling and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Lizardlover (Nov 23, 2011)

There are several species of Phyllium, it's definitely not siccifolium. Try posting it on a phasmid forum.


----------



## Idolofreak (Nov 23, 2011)

Lizardlover said:


> There are several species of Phyllium, it's definitely not siccifolium. Try posting it on a phasmid forum.


+1

I did some research and couldn't find anything that looked like it.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 23, 2011)

I've kept six species of Phyllium and the females are noticeably distinct, but males were not known in captivity or, in some cases, nature at the time I kept them. Phasmid hobbyists have the advantage of not requiring males for reproduction since females can reproduce parthenogenetically. I would recommend a phone call to the museum. They would have permits on file for whatever Phyllium they were keeping.


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 24, 2011)

All species? or just some?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 25, 2011)

There are many more than six species of Phyllium. The last time I saw a list, and it wasn't necessarily exhaustive, there were 20 species listed on it.


----------



## Idolofreak (Nov 26, 2011)

Peter Clausen said:


> There are many more than six species of Phyllium. The last time I saw a list, and it wasn't necessarily exhaustive, there were 20 species listed on it.


He was asking if all species can reproduce parthogenetically.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 26, 2011)

all species, then


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 26, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## happy1892 (Dec 6, 2011)

I found a picture that looks similar. It has the brown part on the legs, but does not have black on the eyes. Here.


----------



## Idolofreak (Dec 9, 2011)

I asked the keepers and they THINK it's siccifolium, but I still can't figure it out.

BTW Thanks happy1892 that pic looks almost exactly like it. I got a few [email protected] pics of the female. I'll post the best one later.


----------



## Fichte (Jan 1, 2012)

It CANT be Phyllium siccifolium! Cause they NEVER was in breed!

What it can be is Phyllium philippinicum PSG 278 (Henneman 2009)


----------



## Idolofreak (Jan 4, 2012)

Tony said he found out they actually are siccifolium but the spotting on the males can vary. I can understand all the confusion seeing that there aren't many males in the hobby (Parthenogenesis).


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 13, 2012)

Are you sure about that, Fichte? I have had both Phyllium siccifolium and what was formerly called Phyllium sp. "Philippines" (now P. philippinicum). The two species were distinct (among the six species of Phyllium I've kept).


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 23, 2012)

Peter Clausen said:


> Are you sure about that, Fichte? I have had both Phyllium siccifolium and what was formerly called Phyllium sp. "Philippines" (now P. philippinicum). The two species were distinct (among the six species of Phyllium I've kept).


Maybe he was basing his information on Austria and surrounding countries. I don't see why it couldn't be Phyllium siccifolium though? Even if no one really had them before, there is a first time for everything.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 16, 2012)

It could be P. bioculatum.


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 24, 2012)

I searched P. bioculatum. They look different to me.


----------



## happy1892 (Feb 24, 2012)

Maybe I did not see any pictures of P. bioculatum.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Feb 24, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> I searched P. bioculatum. They look different to me.


figured it out. P. philippinicum.


----------

